# Reccd for youth squirrel shotgun



## erhunter (Dec 17, 2016)

Wanted to get people's thoughts on a 12 g shotgun to get a kid into hunting starting with squirrel? He's around 10.  I think he'll want to hunt turkey too eventually.  Can a kid lug around an adult shotgun? Or is it better to start with a small kid one then upgrade later? Is it better to get a single or double barrel to teach them to choose shot carefully rather than a semiauto?   If people have experience with a particular brand that is affordable but quality 
I appreciate the input


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

20 gauge


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 17, 2016)

A youth model 20 would be nice. Id recommend either a pump or auto depending on your finances.

See if you can get a brand that has a stock that can be easily upgraded with a full size version later. If so, that's perfect. It'll be something that can be used for the persons entire hunting life for almost everything.

The 870 or 1187 are good choices. I'd guess some of the other vendors have similar items with a stock changes from short to full size too. I am not as familiar with their offerings. Google may give more ideas for ya.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep. 12 would be too recoil for him. I would also recommend the 20 !! Wish I had one of them 870s myself in 20 !! Get him a cheap used single shot 410 too !! I got a couple I found for under a Franklin.


----------



## erhunter (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input.  Could he use 20 g to take a deer or turkey?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

He will get allot more use out of it than just small game. A good deer, duck and turkey gun


----------



## erhunter (Dec 17, 2016)

Perfect Thanks!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

erhunter said:


> Thanks for the input.  Could he use 20 g to take a deer or turkey?



Deer...yeah. Don't see why he couldn't kill a turkey with it. May have to get him in a little closer, well deer too. Make sure it is a full choke. Maybe some of the turkey hunters will chime in !! Something to think about...turkey and deer loads pack a punch (recoil). If you decide to not picking up a cheap 410 to get him use to expecting a little kick, I would let him go out and shoot it some using a load brass shell to get use to it at cans and such.


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman (Dec 17, 2016)

Rossi makes a 20 gauge/.22lr/.243 combo youth gun. The barrels are all interchangeable. It is a single shot but is an option to hunt different species without having to buy multiple guns.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have an 870 youth 20ga that I bought JUST to hunt rabbits with
because it's light and you can carry it all day.

Not sure what my LOP is, I'm six flat but I can (and have) shot
on dove fields with it plenty. Shoot it more and more each year.

As of yet, I have not thought about putting a full size
stock on it.

Shoots fine like it is.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

The 20 kills allot of deer with slug or buckshot and will kill hog to


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't get the Rossi. Alot of those rifles won't stay on a pie plate at 50 yds. 20 gauge turkeys guns are about where 12 gauges were when I was 12 years old. Remington makes a pump with 3 different length adjustments. Turkey chokes works good on squirrels too. That's all I every carry.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a Remington 870 youth 20 guage that I have used for squirrels, but, I love it for turkeys! It has the screw in choke so you can use it for whatever you need it for.  I stand at 6'1" so it is a little small but it doesn't take much to get used to its smaller size and it is a lot lighter and easier to carry all day.


----------



## rwh (Dec 21, 2016)

i started with a .410 single shot then moved up to a .12ga auto when i was maybe 12.  killed plenty of squirrel with the .410.  you can buy a .410 side by side fairly cheap at barrows in butler.  they're heavy but a kid won't notice that.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 24, 2016)

Mossberg 500 in 20 ga.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 25, 2016)

20 ga is all you need even when your a full grown man.


----------



## GA native (Jan 3, 2017)

A 20ga H&R single shot would be light enough to carry in the field all day. Great starter gun, got mine when I was 8. Still have it too.


----------



## agwood1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Parents got me the youth model 870 when I was about 9 or 10. I've killed a pile of squirrels, dove, and deer with that gun. Have also killed a turkey with it with no problem. 
It's one of my favorite gun to shoot. My wife uses it more than I do now but it's a great gun and would recommend it.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 9, 2017)

Another vote for the Remington 870 youth 20 gauge  ,if he wants.to turkey hunt get him a super full lead only choke tube and some federal heavyweight #7s killer at 40yds.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 11, 2017)

I hunt with a youth tri-star 20.. best gun I've ever owned! I had it dipped in gods country camo a couple of years back... everyone that shoots it loves it too.. my girls have have one too they've shot since they was 9-10 years old.. we shoot nothing but RIO 7.5 and 6 high brass....


----------

